
Impossible Coin in Super Mario 64 - highwind
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iPILIf7ru48
======
no_protocol
The exploration and reasoning here is like a detailed report on a science
experiment. I liked the layout of the presentation from noticing an
incongruity to explaining exactly what was happening. Then the video surprised
me by putting forth a hypothesis on why the 'world' was the way it was.

It has benefits over real-world experimentation because the fundamentals of
the system are known and everything can be observed. No messy approximations
are needed. Most guesses can be confirmed. But then we still end up with an
unconfirmed hypothesis about how the situation came up in the first place.
Reasoning is presented but there's no way to confirm it beyond asking...the
creators.

The tooling used to recreate certain game situations is like a magical testing
apparatus that doesn't really exist in the real world.

------
kentf
I respect the amount of effort and time that goes into videos like these. It's
the best part of internet.

~~~
mipmap04
Check out the SM64 parallel universes video if you really wanna get your mind
blown.

~~~
rosstex
Video in question:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kpk2tdsPh0A](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kpk2tdsPh0A)

~~~
thebrainkid
Wow, that was amazing! And the complex combination of tricks and glitches,
along with the math to understand them, was very artfully done!

------
cazum
Didn't even have to click the link to know it was Pannen. The guy truly
embodies the concept of Virtual Exploration.

If you haven't done so already, go ahead and watch his Watch For Rolling Rocks
.5 A Press commentary.

------
0x0
Awh I wish he'd shown a hacked implementation of slope X and how the bowling
balls would have rolled the other way :)

------
corysama
If you like this, you would probably appreciate

[https://www.reddit.com/r/videogamescience/](https://www.reddit.com/r/videogamescience/)

And

[https://www.reddit.com/r/TheMakingOfGames/](https://www.reddit.com/r/TheMakingOfGames/)

------
saarons
I love these types of videos that dive into the nitty-gritty of how certain
games work. I wish the author would have explained more why there is no
position that the coin spawner works correctly in. Are they saying that while
playing the game there's no way to move it, or that even if the coin spawner
were placed correctly (on the ground) it would still not work?

~~~
sparky_z
No, the video is saying that if the coin spawner were in the usual location
(above ground) it would work fine. It postulates that this was an oversight:
at one point the ground was raised (to provide a ramp for the bowling balls)
and they forgot to raise the spawner with it.

~~~
undershirt
Both were stated in the video. seems contradicting:

\- [https://youtu.be/iPILIf7ru48?t=4m4s](https://youtu.be/iPILIf7ru48?t=4m4s)

\-
[https://youtu.be/iPILIf7ru48?t=8m11s](https://youtu.be/iPILIf7ru48?t=8m11s)

~~~
sparky_z
No, it's saying there's no mechanism (aside from directly modifying the game
code) with which to move the spawner into a position that works. It's not
saying that no such position exists.

------
raldi
I'd like to see a video of someone playing a modified version of this level,
with the original slope restored.

------
anmo
This is some fine digital archaeology.

------
wnevets
I love development postmortems of games from my childhood.

------
paulpauper
I know it's a little late but I'n entitled to a refund. or Nintendo should
release a patch. lol

